# Got My stimulus check deposit today. Check your bank accounts.



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2020)

Its been a boring quarantine but now I can buy more entertainment...


----------



## chandy (Apr 9, 2020)

can't be to boring with all that premium spankbank u got right there brotha! For you BSP that's all the dick action u could ever want to see


----------



## tinymk (Apr 9, 2020)

That is great news!


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 9, 2020)

LOL I saw this on IG last week.  Pretty much looks like a normal statement to me!


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 9, 2020)

Guess gotta subscribe to porn hub to get that


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2020)

" US tresury" lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Guess gotta subscribe to porn hub to get that


I read on the internet that is speeds up the check lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 9, 2020)

I got nothing  

Is it $1200 per adult and $600 a kid?


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 9, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I got nothing
> 
> Is it $1200 per adult and $600 a kid?



fail :32 (18):


----------



## tinymk (Apr 9, 2020)

I am a bit slow lol.  I didn’t have my glasses on yet


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't know about you guys...

I think the gov't over paid me...

I some how got a 5g deposit.  I mean I'll take it but, I don't want it.  They will ask for it back. Tax season 2021... oh that cheque we wrote, SSIIIKEEE.. You OWE. Pay up motherfukker


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 9, 2020)

so are people actually starting to recieve money?
was there a form to fill out for this?
as far as I know I made too much last year to recieve anything so I'm not counting on it but hey would be cool to get some free money :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 9, 2020)

You got me good BSP. I reached for my phone so fast I got pocket burn on my hand.


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> so are people actually starting to recieve money?
> was there a form to fill out for this?
> as far as I know I made too much last year to recieve anything so I'm not counting on it but hey would be cool to get some free money :32 (19):



It's not "free" we will have to pay it back, silly!!!!!

Since I'm in canada... I had to file for it.. I'm sure if you look on your government pages, it will tell you where to file.

My "Relief fund" came quicker than my unemployment.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 9, 2020)

looks like it'll be automatic here, and just as I guessed I will not be recieving shit lol.

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/economic-impact-payments-what-you-need-to-know


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> looks like it'll be automatic here, and just as I guessed I will not be recieving shit lol.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/economic-impact-payments-what-you-need-to-know



Thank god for 1099 and my Russian Jewish accountant


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> looks like it'll be automatic here, and just as I guessed I will not be recieving shit lol.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/economic-impact-payments-what-you-need-to-know



Don't let that stop you from paying pornhub:32 (19):


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> looks like it'll be automatic here, and just as I guessed I will not be recieving shit lol.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/economic-impact-payments-what-you-need-to-know



Are you still working?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2020)

German89 said:


> Are you still working?



Gibby is essential! How could you not know this by now?


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 9, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Don't let that stop you from paying pornhub:32 (19):



blows my mind anyone pays for porn now days.

yes German still at it, just got knocked down to 4 days/week and no overtime.
wife is working at 50% salary.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 9, 2020)

German89 said:


> I don't know about you guys...
> 
> I think the gov't over paid me...
> 
> I some how got a 5g deposit.  I mean I'll take it but, I don't want it.  They will ask for it back. Tax season 2021... oh that cheque we wrote, SSIIIKEEE.. You OWE. Pay up motherfukker


 most definitely I’m not using mine unless I got to if I even get it


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 9, 2020)

Happy for ya!
Been awhile since I have heard, Good News!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 9, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Its been a boring quarantine but now I can buy more entertainment...


 damn g what on purnhubs 300 bucks that’s a lot of cyp lol


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 9, 2020)

German89 said:


> It's not "free" we will have to pay it back, silly!!!!!
> 
> Since I'm in canada... I had to file for it.. I'm sure if you look on your government pages, it will tell you where to file.
> 
> My "Relief fund" came quicker than my unemployment.




Pretty sure you don't pay it back, 

See this is what’s confusing me.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/adviso...wont-cut-into-your-tax-refund-next-april/amp/


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Pretty sure you don't pay it back,
> 
> See this is what’s confusing me.
> 
> ...



I'm canadian... I'm sure... I will.. have to pay it back...

I dont trust it...

It's in my savings til they ask for it back


----------



## testnoob (Apr 9, 2020)

Still working as well. Have to weld those hospital beds.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 9, 2020)

im gonna buy a whole lots weed with that 1200 thanks prez!


----------



## C1368 (Apr 12, 2020)

Lol that is a lot of people’s account


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 12, 2020)

Good stuff haha. Yep been seeing that one on the gram too


----------

